# VIPERR 5901 Remote Start/Door Unlock Issue



## murat_m (Jun 29, 2010)

I've had this alarm for over a year and I'm starting to see a few problems. A close friend of mine (who does this for a living) installed this alarm on my car... 09 Camry.

Was working fine until these passed few weeks. You remote start the vehicle but it wont unlock nor lock. I have to unlock the doors first and then remote start.

If I dont remote start, it unlocks/locks fine. 

I got in the car while I remote started, closed the door and you can hear brain clicking when I lock the door.

Please tell me it is a setting that I must have changed while the key was in my pocket.....

Thanks for you input


----------



## jaggerwild (May 21, 2007)

murat_m said:


> I've had this alarm for over a year and I'm starting to see a few problems. A close friend of mine (who does this for a living) installed this alarm on my car... 09 Camry.
> 
> Was working fine until these passed few weeks. You remote start the vehicle but it wont unlock nor lock. I have to unlock the doors first and then remote start.
> 
> ...


 From what your saying its an intermittent problem, essentially a lose connection somewhere. Why not call your friend, tell him you'd like him to do a once over on it. Buy him a six pack catch up on old times........


----------



## murat_m (Jun 29, 2010)

Sounds like a good idea..... but what I'm still not understanding is that I can still unlock/lock my car with the Viper prior to remote start....

Is there another wire for door trigger when remote start is activated???? I dont think there is.....then again, im no expert on this


----------



## jaggerwild (May 21, 2007)

murat_m said:


> Sounds like a good idea..... but what I'm still not understanding is that I can still unlock/lock my car with the Viper prior to remote start....
> 
> Is there another wire for door trigger when remote start is activated???? I dont think there is.....then again, im no expert on this


 Yes!
There is a wire that connects to the dome light either (+ or-) and if the unit isn't disarmed and see's the trigger it throws it in alarm mood. Usually it will be run to a under dash light or into the drivers kick panel where they will find the dome light wire.
Even if the unit isn't armed and you remote start it, no one can take the car. As all newer cars need to have the brake depressed to let the shifter move out of park, if the brake is depressed and the car doesn't see the ignition key it shuts down the car right there. Most remote starters will lock the doors when remote started, so you still will have to hit the disarm button to unlock the doors.


----------

